# Esquema controlador de motor PaP unipolar



## stg (Oct 31, 2011)

hola me gustaria que alguien me ayudara con mi diagrama par el control de motores paso a paso unipolares, despues de buscar en todo lado encontre un diagrama que por fin me funciono bien en la simulacion, tiene control de velocidad y sentido de giro.

Lo que no se es cuan tan grande podria ser el motor a controlar, osea que corriente me manejaria.
sospecho que solo podra manejar mores pap pequeños.

si alguien me puede decir que amperaje me maneja y si se puede mejorar para controlar motores que requieran mas amperaje.

y si hay algien que tambien tenga el cirucito de un motor pap bipolar me seria de gran ayuda!!!

hay les dejo el archivo en proteus!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post67990


----------

